# Primo Powerbite



## -Zoran- (23. Mai 2003)

Hi!
Ich hab ma ne Frage: Kann man mit ner Powerbite-Kurbel auch   street und dirt betreiben?Oder is dat keine Flatlandkurbel sondern doch ne street-Kurbel?

Freu mich auf jede Antwort!!!

RIDE ON!!!!!

Max (Freund v. Zoran)


----------



## Bremerhavener© (23. Mai 2003)

Die Primo kannst du auf jeden Fall für Dirt und Street nutzen,solange du keine Pedalgrinds machst,das mag sie nicht.

Ansonsten hat man mit dem Ding keine Probleme der Arm ist superstabil, und das Vierkant-Achs System ist über die Jahre auch richtig gut geworden.

Nachteilrimo Ersatzteile kommen seit geraumer Zeit nur noch sehr spärlich an, die Jungs in den Shops müssen schon neue Kurbeln auseinanderpflücken um die Ersatzteile erbringen zu können, das is einziger Kritikpunkt im Moment.

Die Kurbel an sich ist aber top, zwar sollen sich im neuen Jahrgang die Stahlhuelsen aus dem Alu-Arm drehen wenn man unvorsichtig ist aber  wenn du da n bißchen aufpasst und Arm und Pedal nicht zu fest anknallst (ist auch gar nicht nötig bei der Kurbel) dann sollte die laaaaaaange halten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Zoran- (23. Mai 2003)

Vielen Dank!Bremehavener!
Viel spaß beim Radl'n!
Maxa


----------



## NRH (24. Mai 2003)

Ich will nur mal anmerken dass die Primo schwerer ist als 'ne WTP z.B., die dazu noch aus stahl ist, und sogar noch günstiger. Die Primo ist zwar ne super Kurbel, aber die tatsache das sie schwerer ist als eine aus Stahl würde mich zum grübeln bringen...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (24. Mai 2003)

Du bist nicht auf dem laufenden,da die Primo 2003 ueber 150 Gramm in Vergleich zu ihrem Vorgaenger abgenommen hat waehrend die WTP ein paar Gramm zunahm ist die Powerbite nun mehr als Konkurrenzfaehig. Der Gewichtsunterschied bedingt sich durch Die Hohlachse der WTP, doch da nun auch Primo eine leichtere Achse beisteuert ist dieser von dir beschriebene Vorteil weggewischt.


----------



## NRH (24. Mai 2003)

ok, sorry hab' ich leider net gewusst. Dann zieh ich meine aussage nartürlich sofort wieder zurück.


----------



## evil_rider (25. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Du bist nicht auf dem laufenden,da die Primo 2003 ueber 150 Gramm in Vergleich zu ihrem Vorgaenger abgenommen hat waehrend die WTP ein paar Gramm zunahm ist die Powerbite nun mehr als Konkurrenzfaehig. Der Gewichtsunterschied bedingt sich durch Die Hohlachse der WTP, doch da nun auch Primo eine leichtere Achse beisteuert ist dieser von dir beschriebene Vorteil weggewischt. *



nachteil primo:

sie knarzt nach kurzer zeit bei JEDEM
sie hülse reißt gerne aussm alu raus, bei der alten das gewinde vom alu

ansonsten top kurbel  

kurz: WTP is die bessere wahl, stabiler, weniger probleme(garkeine) und günstiger !


----------



## Bremerhavener© (25. Mai 2003)

Zufaelligerweise fahre ich ja jetzt die Primo seit ueber nem halben Jahr und sowohl bei mir als auch bei meinen 4(!) Kollegen in Oldenburg hat sie noch nie Geraeusche gemacht...ganz bloedes Geruecht was von Leuten erschaffen wurde die noch nie was von Fett gehoert haben.

Ist der WTP auf jeden Fall ebenbuertig-in jeder Beziehung. Sind beides Top Kurbeln zum guten Preis.

Das die WTP stabiler ist kann ja wohl nur jemand sagen der schonmal einen Primo Arm gecracked hat- kennst du jemanden?

Ich denke nicht, da der Primo Arm genau wie WTP,Demolition und SS zu den Stärksten des Markts gehört, und die Achse bisher den wenigsten Probleme bereitet hat, während die Flushbolts der neuen WTP kaum in der Lage sind die Arme auf den Splines zu halten.
Ich hab die neue jedenfalls schon beim Crankflip vier Stufen runter durchgetreten linker Arm verrutscht...und das war mir extrem peinlich weils das Rad von nem Kollegen war.


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. Mai 2003)

Soso, Bremerhavener!!
Du magst Ahnung und Erfahrung haben und bist ja hier sowieso der Chef....
...glaubst Du zumindest. 
Wenn man mal rein physikalisch an die Sache rangeht und sich ein paar maschinenbautechnische Aspekte zu Gemüte führt, kommt man zu dem Schluß, das eine Kurbeln, welche aus einem Stück Cromorohr gefertigt ist, und per Vielfachverzahnung auf einer fetten Hohlachse montiert ist, stabiler ist als eine vom Gewicht her in der selben Liga spielende Aluminiumkurbel! Vor allem weil besagte Alukurbel nicht per Vielfachverzahnung montiert wird. Mal kurz überlegt und festgestellt, dass die größere Oberfläche, welche die Vielfachverzahnung mit sich bringt, die auftretenden Kräfte wesentlich besser überträgt und daher stabiler sein MUSS. Desweiteren ist die Achse der Primo Kurbel im Gegensatz zum Kurbelarm aus Cromo, was dazu führt, das die Haltbarkeit der Verbindung zwischen Kurbel und Achse nochmal schlechter wird, da die verschiedenen Materialeigenschaften (Zugfestigkeit etc) nicht zu einer optimalen Kopplung führen. So, gerade sehe ich, dass die Primo im G&S (nur als Beispiel) teurer ist als die WTP. Jetzt sag mir nochmal die Vorteile der Primo!!!
Ich sage nicht, das die Primo schlecht ist, ich argumentiere aber im Gegensatz zu Dir mit Fakten, die dir jeder Ingenieur bestätigen kann, ganz gleich, wie lange Deine Kurbel schon hält. 
Und diese Fakten sagen wohl mehr aus, als Deine Weisheiten. 
Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (25. Mai 2003)

Wollen wir erstmal festhalten das die WTP nicht aus EINEM Stueck gefertigt ist, das ist erster wichtiger FAKT ! Das Pedalgewinde wird nämlich erst angeschweisst was im Vergleich zu ALU erhebliche Einbußen mit sich bringt. Der Primo Arm wird naemlich aus EINEM Stueck geschmiedet. Ausnahme bei Stahl bildet die Solid, die tatsächlich aus einem Stueck gefertigt wird und dementsprechend KOSTET !

Ich sehe dich auch schon vor einer Trail-Line stehen und`aufm Papier mit Bleistift den Winkel ausrechnen,mit dem du sie am besten durchspringen kannst....

Wer BMX mit theoretischen Fakten angeht hat den Schuss nich gehört so siehts aus. Denn das ist es nicht worauf es ankommt...

Ich kenne viele, die aufgrund einer Vielzahnachse wieder auf Vierkant oder Voxom umgestiegen sind weil deine toll angeführten physikalischen Theorien in der Praxis nicht greifen und plötzlich beide Kurbelarme nach unten haengen, sowohl bei WTP als auch bei Profile (Was natürlich zwangsläufig nicht so sein MUSS!, hab ja auch noch eine SS und da hab ich auch noch keine Probleme mit trotz 48-Spline Vielzahn.) Ich sage nur das MIR die WTP durchgerutscht ist,was mir mit meiner Primo noch nie passiert ist. 

Jeder sollte erst einmal SELBER Erfahrung mit den Kurbeln sammeln über die er hier schreibt.
Beispiel Demolition CrMo: superstabile Kurbel, Brian Castillo faehrt seit ueber einem Jahr die selbe ! Nate Wessel hat in der Zeit 3 (!) zerstoert,obwohl er sie SELBST konstruiert hat. Wie kommt das? Die muesste doch eigentlich so konzipiert sein das sie hält oder nicht? Da hat sich ja jemand Gedanken gemacht....sägt Nate Wessel die etwa heimlich an, damit er jetzt seine eigene neue (ALU !!!) Kurbel bekommt? Komisch oder?

Denn: ein Fahrstil eines Piloten ist nicht eine lineare Konstante die sich berechnen laesst.
Jeder fährt anders,jeder belastet anders. Und der Kompromiss der Primo liegt mir besser als der Kompromiss der WTP und Stahlkurbeln habe ich bereits drei bei Crankflip Gaps und One-Footer,No Footer Variationen abgebrochen (2 mal Voxom einmal FSA). Du auch? 
Ach nein verzeih du berechnest ja vorher ob das Material der Belastung standhält...

Also bedenke in Zukunft,das INDIVIDUALITÄT das ist, was BMX erst zu BMX macht,und nicht die Theorie. sonst würde ja jeder deine tolle WTP Kurbel fahren weil sie der Primo überlegen ist...auf dem PAPIER !
Beides Top Kurbeln, habe ich nie angezweifelt, doch jeder sollte für sich selbst herausfinden welche Kurbel ihm besser passt und nicht nach theoretischen "Fakten" gehen die oftmals irreleitender sind als das sie helfen.

Doch, Gott bewahre will ich hier ja jetz keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen, ich lege hier genau wie du nur meine Sicht der Dinge vor, wenn du weiterhin auf deine physikalischen und maschinenbautechnischen Fakten zählen willst darfst du das gerne tun, und ich zähle eben auf die Erfahrung die ich selber sammle und das Gefühl,was ich beim BMX fahren habe, und das hat mir denke ich mehr als einmal geholfen.

Jeder anders, Hauptsache wies ihm gefällt.


----------



## kater (25. Mai 2003)

Sorry, aber eine Voxom kann ich böse angucken und die bricht.

Jedenfalls bin ich auch der Meinung, dass Hohlkurbeln (Mehr- oder Vielverzahnung sowieso) stabiler sind.

Ausserdem, was denkst du, warum sogar der Pussy-MTB-Sektor von der 4-Kantachse weg will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (25. Mai 2003)

Gut ich stelle jetzt hier mal die Frage:

Wer von den hier Anwesenden hatte bereits Probleme mit der 4Kant Achse der Primo Powerbite?
Verbogen? Gebrochen? Durchgenudelt? Alles ist erlaubt...

Wenn sich niemand meldet, könnten wirs vielleicht einfach dabei belassen das jeder die Kurbel fahren sollte, mit der er sich am wohlsten fühlt...denn was anderes wird sich in dieser Diskussion eh nicht mehr rauskristallisieren.


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. Mai 2003)

@ Bremerhavener

Na, dann sind wir uns ja einig. Mir is im Prinzip auch ********gal, was für Kurbeln die Leute fahren und ich werd auch weiterhin die fahren, die mir passt, genauso wie Du. 
Nein, ich stehe nicht vor den Spots und berechne, was wann wie unter welchen Umständen wie lange hält und warum, da liegst Du falsch. 
Mir war es nur mal wichtig, das ganze ein bisschen von der Basis her zu betrachten. Selbst wenn Du auf Physik scheisst, so wirst sogar Du mir recht geben müssen, was meine Aussagen betrifft. Das die Fertigung der Primo (einteilig) wiederum auch Vorteile hat, ist mir bewusst. Ausserdem unterliegt jedes Material auch Toleranzen, die, wie Du schon gesagt hast, eben auch dazu führen können, dass dasselbe Teil verschieden lang hält, was auch durch den Fahrstil beeinflusst wird. 
Ich streite nicht, ich diskutiere und das eben mal aus anderer Sichtweise. 
Lassen wirs dabei, jeder, so wie er will. 
Aber alle für eins: BMX fahren


----------



## Bremerhavener© (25. Mai 2003)

Da geh ich mit, ein wahres Wort !


----------



## evil_rider (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Zufaelligerweise fahre ich ja jetzt die Primo seit ueber nem halben Jahr und sowohl bei mir als auch bei meinen 4(!) Kollegen in Oldenburg hat sie noch nie Geraeusche gemacht...ganz bloedes Geruecht was von Leuten erschaffen wurde die noch nie was von Fett gehoert haben.
> 
> Ist der WTP auf jeden Fall ebenbuertig-in jeder Beziehung. Sind beides Top Kurbeln zum guten Preis.
> ...




1. habe ich mehrfach gesehn wie die primo aussnander gefallen ist(pedalgwewinde, 4-kant ausgelutscht) und schonmal gtehört das man nen 4-kant net fettet weil er sonst ausnubbelt ? anscheinend nicht !

2. klar sind beides top kurbeln.... nur die WTP ist nen bissl SEHRVIEL besser ! a) preis, b) stabilität, die primo ist halb nurwas fürs racen, flatland und dirt(auchnur wenn man super sauber fährt)

3. tja, nimm anständige kurbelschrauben ! meine ist nochnie verrutscht ! fahre sie jetzt seit über 3 jahren und ist nicht krumm, knarzt net, lager noch top, pedalgewinde ist da wos sein soll etc. nun zeig mir mal wehm der 3 jahre die primo so fährt wie ich meine WTP und wo die primo genauso halten.... eben, wirst KEINEN finden ! meine WTP haben sogar schon mehrere profiles von kollegen überlebt ! und ich mache damit wesentlich mehr als die mit ihren profiles gemacht haben !


kurz: die primo kannste für ernsthaftes street/rampe fahren eigentlich knicken ! im wahrsten sinne des wortes !


----------



## Bremerhavener© (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> kurz: die primo kannste für ernsthaftes street/rampe fahren eigentlich knicken ! im wahrsten sinne des wortes ! *



Siehe Tobias Wicke...klares Eigentor.


----------



## evil_rider (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> Siehe Tobias Wicke...klares Eigentor. *




und wieoft bekommt er nen satz neue ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (26. Mai 2003)

Würde er nicht WTP fahren wenn er mit der Primo nicht zufrieden wäre?

Denn wie du sicherlich weisst wird er von eben diesen beiden Firmen gesponsert...


----------



## evil_rider (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Gut ich stelle jetzt hier mal die Frage:
> 
> Wer von den hier Anwesenden hatte bereits Probleme mit der 4Kant Achse der Primo Powerbite?
> ...



mhh, in den letzen 2 jahren habe ich genau 6 zerstörte primos gesehn, 2 profiles, 1 voxom, 3 DNA(geschmiedet 4130 cr-mo)

komisch.... WTP nochkeine, generix auchnet, und FSA auchnet ! alle 3 die gleichen kurbeln mit der gleichen achse ! nur steht überall was anderes drauf !


achja.... aus bock müsste ichmir mal die primo bestellen.... bin eine von den besagten DNA kurbeln gefahren.... geschmiedetes cr-mo ! gleiche achse wie die voxom.... hatte ich nach 2 monaten auf 5-nach-6 ! also währen die primos nach *schätz* 4-6 wochen nen fall für die garantie b.z.w. mülltonne !


----------



## Bremerhavener© (26. Mai 2003)

Lenk ma nich vom Thema ab...

Und nu lass gut sein, ich goenn dir deine WTP (auch wenn du sie seit 3 jahren fährst und es damit die ALTE ist die ich nie kritisiert habe...)

Und ich bleibe bei Primo und (im Moment) Profile SS zum Probieren...da ich die betreffenden Kurbeln noch nie selbst kaputt gemacht habe, was für mich das wichtigste ist, egal ob um mich rum ein Haufen kaputter Primos liegt. Solange ich selber andere Kurbeln breche bleibe ich da lieber bei dem wmit ich mich sicher fühle.

Und nu ma Feierabend,lass mal lieber raus und radfahren bei dem wetter.


----------



## evil_rider (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Lenk ma nich vom Thema ab...
> 
> Und nu lass gut sein, ich goenn dir deine WTP (auch wenn du sie seit 3 jahren fährst und es damit die ALTE ist die ich nie kritisiert habe...)
> ...



lass dir gesagt sein das bei der SS die achse recht schnell krumm geht.....


----------



## Bremerhavener© (26. Mai 2003)

hat sich erledigt...siehe oben.


----------



## K!S (19. August 2006)

ich weiß das thema ist assbach aber was wiegt ne powerbite oder hollobnite nun eigendlich überlege die in mein Moon zu bauen hmmm


----------



## Son (20. August 2006)

Hollowbite wieggt bissel weniger glaub ich


----------

